# Air tank pics



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

We only use DOT approved tanks. Made in USA.
The first one is a chrome 5 gallon tank, the second is Stainless steel.
You can see the first tank rusts really bad, the SS one dosnt.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

WOW!
Why did these tanks blow?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Plain)*

how do you say low quality made in china, by children making $2 a day.
There non DOT and have not been tested.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

I once had a 5' tall by 3' diameter PVC pressure pot blow the lid off right next to my head. Coworker was filling it up (we made prototypes and models), this big pvc pressure pot, made for really big silicon molds, we would inject the urethane, then put it in a pressure pot, it reduces bubbles in parts. Anyway I have no idea what the pressure rating was on it, I thought he knew the max psi, who knows. The lid blew off, went up though the ceiling. THe clasps that were holding on the lid were stuck in the walls and ceiling tile. It shook the building to the point that the other buisness around came over to see what happen. The shockwave knocked stuff off of walls... no lie. Loudest thing I have ever heard. I was blown on to the floor, when it went off it I was standing next to it. That crap was traumatizing. I get nervous around anything pressurized since. HA! I wanna make sure that stuff above will never happen in my car. 



_Modified by Plain at 12:50 PM 3-24-2008_


----------



## phatz (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: Air tank pics ([email protected])*

The first tank blew up in a trunk of a monte carlo, it was at a buddys shop in new york. 150 psi, first time charging it up,
2nd tank blew at 200 psi 1 week later.
Regardless of the time and pressure a DOT approved quality tank should be able to handle 200 psi all day long. I have ran over 700-800 psi in our hopper and the tanks held no problem. again they are dot approved made in america tanks. Quality tanks, not JUNK.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Air tank pics (phatz)*

Like a lot of us like to say around here:
_*BUY NICE, OR BUY TWICE.*_


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: Air tank pics (Capt. Obvious)*

Thats pretty crazy. Sure would scare the shiza out of me.


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: Air tank pics (They_Call_Me_Bob)*

something similar happened to me with a condom once


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Air tank pics (Jim Dangle)*

cheap chinese condoms


----------



## Starion88esir (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: Air tank pics ([email protected])*

Is there any way to check tanks to see if they're DOT approved?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Air tank pics (Starion88esir)*

They should be stamped with a DOT marking of some sort.


----------



## phatz (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: Air tank pics (diive4sho)*

hey I will post up what a DOT tank is stamped with.

The tanks that blew up are chinese made DNA tanks. I find that the welds seem to be grinded up at the bottom. its almost liked they tried to mold the welds at the bottom of the tank , then stuck them on the polisher and polished them down, so it weakens them allot.
A weld on a tank should not be grinded down IMO.

and yes stay away from cheap condoms!


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Air tank pics ([email protected])*

Thanks for filling me in Kevin and all the great service you've been giving me. Def appreciated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Starion88esir (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: Air tank pics (phatz)*

Thanks, I just picked up a used 9 gallon tank on the cheap, and honeslty, I didin't even think about the tank possibly not being up to par. Just wanted to replace my old 5 gallon.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Air tank pics (Starion88esir)*

Makes me nervous







I have a 5 gal chrome tank. Not sure if it is D.O.T. Approved or not


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Air tank pics (moacur)*

where did you purchase it? any markings on it?


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Air tank pics (diive4sho)*

Don't remember where I purchased it from. I know it is chrome though







I do not remember seeing any markings on it. Where would they be if there were some?
edit- Found it
http://airbagit.com/product_in...=1642


_Modified by moacur at 6:29 PM 3-24-2008_


----------



## dOM. (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: Air tank pics ([email protected])*

Hey Kevin, after are convo from Saturday I checked the tank at home...... Needless to say I now need a new one


----------



## Starion88esir (Jan 3, 2005)

Well, I looked the 9 gallon over real quick before and didn't see any markings. It does however have the full welds, they look stought and they're not ground down. 
I know he had it set up with two other tanks on his minitruck before he switched around his set up.


----------



## Jettin2Class (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: (Starion88esir)*

Agreed. I'm thinking twice about mine too. I got mine through hornblasters, and while I would think they wouldn't cheap out, I don't recall seeing any DOT markings on it anywhere.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Jettin2Class)*

damn, i am sure i need to replace mine now. I got it used from my friend and have no idea if its DOT or not.
by the way i was thinking to buy this one, what you say is it good?
http://www.airassisted.com/pro...=1144


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

those people are lucky I had a friend lose 3 fingers at a dive shop filling an alum 80. Granted thats 3200 psi but it does not matter if the tank is DOT or anything. you need to do a visual inspection once a year of the inside or hydro static test of the tank every few years to see if there are any faults or indications (cracks) in the tank or they could be a failure. The tank that ruptured on my friend was VIP'd that year and was not due for a hydro for another 2 years. Wierd things happen. tanks belong in trunks or under some sort of area so if they blow they do not harm any one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## phatz (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

That is a good tank. made in north carolina, dot approved, thick clean tig welds.

Most cheap tanks from china are not dot approved. Most DONT have a problem. I have only seen the problem with the DNA ones that have the welds grinded down at the bottom. They are usually Chrome and polished tanks.


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_damn, i am sure i need to replace mine now. I got it used from my friend and have no idea if its DOT or not.
by the way i was thinking to buy this one, what you say is it good?
http://www.airassisted.com/pro...=1144


I have that tank, it's solid and light as hell http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Air tank pics (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Don't remember where I purchased it from. I know it is chrome though







I do not remember seeing any markings on it. Where would they be if there were some?
edit- Found it
http://airbagit.com/product_in...=1642



So does this look like the scary version to have?
http://www.flickr.com/photos/k...zes/l/


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Air tank pics (moacur)*

Is there 2 - 3/8" ports on one side and 3 on the other?
_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_
So does this look like the scary version to have?
http://www.flickr.com/photos/k...zes/l/


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Air tank pics ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Is there 2 - 3/8" ports on one side and 3 on the other?

Yes, there are 2 on one side and 3 on the other







Good or bad


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

we like the cars, the cars that go BOOM


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Air tank pics (candela)*

damn that looks crazy... 
My 7 gallon tank that had that leak scares me cause i dont think it was pressured tested otherwise they would've found that leak on the weld line...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Air tank pics (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_
Yes, there are 2 on one side and 3 on the other







Good or bad









That is a DNA tank. Yep. Same as above.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Air tank pics ([email protected])*

Same as above? Like same as above like the pictures of the blow ups?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Air tank pics (moacur)*

How much pressure you put in it?


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Air tank pics ([email protected])*

160...


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Air tank pics (moacur)*

so im assuming the good tanks are the the stainless polished ones with 4 1/2'' ports, 2 on each endtank

upon further looking one of the first pictures you posted is of one thats stainless and it blew up with 2 ports on each endtank


_Modified by Larry Appleton at 10:56 PM 3-25-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Air tank pics (Larry Appleton)*

I should have added in both cases nobody was hurt. Both tanks were brand new and filled for the first time. Damage to one car was misshapen rear quarters from the force. So body work will be required to repair the car.
Since were on the topic of safety. Its also a good idea to drain your tank at least once a year. I recomend a watertrap on all systems to "help" collect most of the moisture. The water can collect in the bottom, rust, & over time its possible to weaken the tank. 
Most new air ride enthusiants often only start with the basics to keep the costs down and often over look safety. Pressure relief valves are almost never seen on our systems. This valve will release pressure is for some reason your pressure switch was to fail and you didnt notice your pump running for an extended period of time.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Air tank pics ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Most new air ride enthusiants often only start with the basics to keep the costs down and often over look safety. Pressure relief valves are almost never seen on our systems. This valve will release pressure is for some reason your pressure switch was to fail and you didnt notice your pump running for an extended period of time. 

That's why I have a dash-mounted tank pressure gauge. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Air tank pics (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Makes me nervous







I have a 5 gal chrome tank. Not sure if it is D.O.T. Approved or not























X2...will be switching soon to FBI aluminum tanks dual 3 gallons. never seen a tank do that with air...ive seen mini trucks do that with helium and nirogen.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Air tank pics (crippled4life)*

I ordered a new one through Kevin. $90 well spent for piece of mind







plus my 9 month old daughter rides in the back seat from time to time


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Air tank pics (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_I ordered a new one through Kevin. $90 well spent for piece of mind







plus my 9 month old daughter rides in the back seat from time to time









Looks like you will get it on Thursday. Be sure to check out the welds. You will see a difference from your tank to these DNA tanks. Also compare the weld (seem) on the bottom. This is where these tanks let go. Then check out the beefy nice welds on ours. Also you will see a DOT stamp on the tank. You wont find that on your old one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Air tank pics ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Air tank pics (moacur)*

































































How many of these tanks have to blow up, before people stop selling them.


----------



## dOM. (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: Air tank pics ([email protected])*

Kevin is that a third one now thats given out?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Air tank pics (dOM.)*

Yep, I believe it happened yesterday in NYC. I cant believe people are still selling these cheap tanks.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Air tank pics ([email protected])*

Hopefully they aren't knowingly selling a defective product....maybe they didn't get the memo......they will soon when a customer calls and complains


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Who is selling these tanks, I hope I dont have one.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Plain)*

lots of people sell these tanks. I see them all over here.


----------



## piroquinha (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i would hate to have mine blow up like that, mine has two S.A.E approved stamps


----------



## Spoolin1X (Feb 25, 2005)

G-FAM Customs is a few blocks away from me, 
IIRC they use SHOWTIME equipment. 
It was sad to see the trunk in that manner










_Modified by Spoolin1X at 3:47 PM 4-9-2008_


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Air tank pics ([email protected])*

Kevin, was that another first time fill?


----------



## adharl (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: (Spoolin1X)*

im thinkin about an easy street kit?!?! how are their tanks?!?!?!







this stuff is scarin me!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Air tank pics (moacur)*

this was not a first time fill? Its only a few months old though.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (adharl)*

Airlift tanks are the best tanks on the market. (also the most expensive)


----------



## Starion88esir (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Any proof dude in the Charger didn't overfill that s.o.b? I mean damn, four compressors for that small tank is overkill.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Starion88esir)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Starion88esir* »_Any proof dude in the Charger didn't overfill that s.o.b? I mean damn, four compressors for that small tank is overkill.

You can see the 200psi presssure switch from Viair in the one picture.
What makes 4 compressors over kill? Its just going to get up to pressure 4 times faster. Some people dont want to wait.


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (Starion88esir)*

I hope that doesn't happen to to anyone I know. I looked at my tank and do not see a DOT mark, is there anything else to look for to make sure I'm good?


_Modified by Squillo at 4:31 PM 4-9-2008_


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (Squillo)*

wrd. I don't want my ish blowing up cause I don't see a stamp on it


----------



## Tracerturbo3 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: Air tank pics (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Same as above? Like same as above like the pictures of the blow ups?

I see where everyone is getting at...But if you use a Oiler and a auto tankdrain or drain the tank you will less likly have these problems with your tanks. You should always use a Dot tank if its going to be in the car. With steel you should use a oiler for the tank. What the oiler does is applys a mist of oil to the tank and travels through the lines and out the valves.. This prevents the rusting and the valves from sticking. The oilers aren't much more then $20.00. Its a wise investment on any air ride system. I have them on my tank and its on the tank after the feed hose of the compressor. Then a automatic tank drain. In the summer months the water in the system is going to be greater due to heat. Another thing you can do is spray wd 40 from time to time in your tanks it will also stop moisture build up and rusting as well. I have a buddy who builds street rods and does a ton of air irde. He always uses a Pag oil in the tank before he even installs it. He will pour it in the tank and roll rthe tank around coating the inside. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Tracerturbo3 at 5:47 AM 4-10-2008_


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Air tank pics ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Yep, I believe it happened yesterday in NYC. I cant believe people are still selling these cheap tanks.









damn that sucks. Glad I picked mine up from you, looks like i was about to make the same mistake as these guys and get a non-DOT approved one.. Thanks for bringing me up to speed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Air tank pics (Ein punkt acht T)*

and another


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: Air tank pics ([email protected])*

Bummer about those tanks.....but the wheels are dope http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mike. (Aug 23, 2007)

Soooo my question is, are there any tanks that are "dot" approved that are polished stainless or chrome plated?


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

damn, looks like tanks are not a place to be saving some money


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Mike.)*

Not that I v seen. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

so are fbi ride tanks trash? this is the one i got:
http://www.fbirides.com/product.asp?idno=256887


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

I dont sell anything from FBI. I have never used one. I cant say either way. If its been tested it will be stamped. I will find a pic today of what it looks like.












_Modified by [email protected] at 9:24 AM 4-24-2008_


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

white balance is off...


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (vdub-ranger)*


----------



## 20vPrep (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: (rico_arg)*

is there anyway to reinforce the tanks for those of us that have purchased THE crap?


----------



## dOM. (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: (20vPrep)*

I dont know why you would want to risk it


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (20vPrep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20vPrep* »_is there anyway to reinforce the tanks for those of us that have purchased THE crap?

Thats possibly the dumbest thing i've ever read...
Are you seriously willing to risk the damage and $$$ its going to take to repair it as opposed to sticking it out spend another ~70 for a DOT tank??
step away from the bags


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Air tank pics (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_so im assuming the good tanks are the the stainless polished ones with 4 1/2'' ports, 2 on each endtank

upon further looking one of the first pictures you posted is of one thats stainless and it blew up with 2 ports on each endtank

_Modified by Larry Appleton at 10:56 PM 3-25-2008_


Anyone have an answer to this?
I have a stainless tank fro UAS with 4 1/2" ports.
asked Zack if there were any problems with these tanks.
They had talked to their supplier and they re-assured him that there was nothing to worry about.
UAS sent some tanks out to be pressure tested just to confirm this and they ran up to 400psi without any problems. The blew up around 600psi.


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: Air tank pics (Mr Schmidt)*

question... what don't you use one of your ports for a pressure relief valve? something that pops at like, 200psi? if your compressor is on a limit switch and cuts out at 150psi a relief valve would help in the event the pressure switch gets fouled and stuck "on"....
thoughts?



_Modified by sirswank at 1:04 PM 5-21-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Air tank pics (sirswank)*

Thats true, but most people care about shinny chrome and what they "need" to make a system work. Safety is always an after thought that people who have had air ride and experienced it for awhile get into.


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: Air tank pics ([email protected])*

http://www1.mscdirect.com/CGI/...74718








for $6, i'd buy it no matter how cheap i am


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Air tank pics ([email protected])*

Buyer Beware Bump.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Plain said:


> Buyer Beware Bump.



Ahhh here is the post I was looking for.
I was bored today at work.


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

wow, those aftermath pic are brutal

should I be concerned with my aluminum AVS 3 gallon tank ?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

kilimats said:


> should I be concerned with my aluminum AVS 3 gallon tank ?


Aluminum oxidizes, but it doesn't corrode or weaken like steel does.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

sirswank said:


> http://www1.mscdirect.com/CGI/...74718
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i get a discount through there


----------



## European (Jun 11, 2002)

Damn, I just bought a chrome 5gal Aluminum Anodized tank from bagriders. It's not listed as DOT approved should I be worried?


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

i hope this doesn't explode one day


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

European said:


> Damn, I just bought a chrome 5gal Aluminum Anodized tank from bagriders. It's not listed as DOT approved should I be worried?


Don't worry, you purchased a high quality tank. The exploding tanks were an issue a few years back on chromed steel tanks that were from a Chinese manufacturer. An improper chroming process was what weakened them according to our source. 

Give us a call if you have any other concerns: 802.488.5083


----------



## European (Jun 11, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Don't worry, you purchased a high quality tank. The exploding tanks were an issue a few years back on chromed steel tanks that were from a Chinese manufacturer. An improper chroming process was what weakened them according to our source.
> 
> Give us a call if you have any other concerns: 802.488.5083


Ok thanks Will for the reassurance.


----------



## shammy7 (Dec 5, 2010)

will what about the tank i approved is that DOT approved? 
Cheers


----------



## Matty905 (Mar 24, 2011)

:facepalm:OH MY THE CARNAGE


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

shammy7 said:


> will what about the tank i approved is that DOT approved?
> Cheers


Yes, the ones included in our full kits are DOT approved :thumbup:


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

A 5 gallon DOT raw aluminum tank from BagRiders polished looks as shinny as a chrome one to me


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)




----------

